# Peut-on lire un cd Mac sur un PC ?



## Membre supprimé 2 (26 Septembre 2000)

Bjr,
Est-il possible de lire un CD-Rom Mac contenant des fichiers Xpress sur un PC ? Si oui, comment ?

Merci d'avance..

jlj


----------



## JackSim (26 Septembre 2000)

Le PC en standard ne peut pas lire les volumes Mac. Mais des produits existent, comme MacDrive, qui permettent au PC de lire les disques au format Mac.
http://www.media4.com/ 


------------------
*JackSim*


----------



## bengilli (26 Septembre 2000)

si tu grave des fichiers word, ou qui sont des documents issus d'applications employées sur les deux machines, tu peux graver ton disque en définissant les options MIME, ou ISO 9660 pour toast deluxe, et le fichier sera reconnu sur PC
(déja fait)

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------



## bengilli (26 Septembre 2000)

cependant il faut graver le CD et pas faire des sessions avec le disque inachevé...

------------------
Macintosh way of life...


----------

